
Open letter from technology sector leaders on Donald Trump’s candidacy - SeanOC
https://medium.com/@markjosephson/an-open-letter-from-technology-sector-leaders-on-donald-trumps-candidacy-for-president-c9197af88fed#.dnp5l1c3w
======
em3rgent0rdr
Peter Thiel supports Trump.

